# HSQL => Tabelle Fragebogen



## The_S (21. Aug 2006)

Morgen,

ich muss u. a. die Daten eines Fragebogens in einer HSQLDB speichern. Der Fragebogen ist z. B. wie folgt aufgeteilt:

"Bewerten Sie Ihren Referenten mit einer Schulnote zwsichen 1 und 6"
"Bewerten Sie die vermittelten Kenntnisse mit einer Schulnote zwischen 1 und 6"
...

Also mehrere Fragen, die jeweils mit Schulnoten zwischen 1 und 6 bewertet werden sollen. Genau genommen wird so ein Feedback für verschiedene Kurse und deren Referenten eingefordert. Ein Kurs besteht natürlich aus mehreren Teilnehmern. Die gegebenen Antworten von jedem Teilnehmer werden zu einem allgemeinen Feedback für den betreffenden Kurs/Referent händisch zusammengefasst bsp:

"Bewerten Sie Ihren Referenten mit einer Schulnote zwsichen 1 und 6"
1: 5x
2: 3x
3: 4x
4: 2x
5: 0x
6: 1x
"Bewerten Sie die vermittelten Kenntnisse mit einer Schulnote zwischen 1 und 6"
1: 2x
2: 7x
3: 3x
4: 3x
5: 0x
6: 0x

usw. usf.

Jetzt muss ich diese zusammengefassten Fragebogen in meine Datenbank speichern. Aber ehrlich gesagt erscheint es mir viel zu aufwendig eine Tabelle zu erstellen, die die Anzahl der Antworten für jede Note und das für jede Frage speichert. Das wären ja bei 10 Fragen schon 60 Felder. Und für jede Frage eine eigene Tabelle ist sicher auch etwas übertrieben.

Ich hab mcih dann dafür entschieden jeder Frage eine Spalte zu widmen und dort sollen dann die Daten aneinander gehängt gespeichert werden. Bsp. für "Bewerten Sie Ihren Referenten mit einer Schulnote zwsichen 1 und 6":

5,3,5,2,0,1

für "Bewerten Sie die vermittelten Kenntnisse mit einer Schulnote zwischen 1 und 6" wäre das dann

2,7,3,3,0,0

ich hoffe das ist soweit klar.

Nur bekomme ich jetzt Probleme, wenn ich z. B. alle Referenten/Kurse auswählen möchte, die bei der Frage "Bewerten Sie die vermittelten Kenntnisse mit einer Schulnote zwischen 1 und 6" im Durchschnitt zwischen 1 und 3 liegen. So, kommen wir endlich zu meinen Fragen  :

1. Kann ich irgendwie in der DB selbst Sagen, zähle mir die Werte aus Feld blub die durch ein Komma geteilt wurden zusammen (ich denke mal eher nicht)

2. Wie könnte man ansonsten die Tabelle besser anlegen?

Danke!


----------



## SlaterB (22. Aug 2006)

eine DB ist nun mal kein Zauberding,

wenn du den Durchschnitt haben willst, dann benutze entweder so viele Felder, dass er in SQL berechnet werden kann (ohne gleich Strings zu parsen..), 
oder schreibe den Durchschnittswert direkt in ein Feld, 
oder benutze höhere StoredProcedures, die mehr machen können
(wüßte dazu aber nicht weiter)

ansonsten alle Objekte laden und selber ausrechen


----------



## The_S (22. Aug 2006)

OK, hab jetzt ne zwei Tabellen. Eine mit Frage + ID, die andere mit der ID der Frage und 6 Feldern für die Werte 1-6. Danke!


----------

